# Green online indicator



## User (8 Oct 2018)




----------



## Mugshot (8 Oct 2018)

User13710 said:


> Why has my avatar got the green online indicator showing in the top right-hand corner, when I have had that option switched off for years now? This is a privacy issue.


Not showing for me Tiny, I have no idea if you're here or not.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Oct 2018)

User13710 said:


> Why has my avatar got the green online indicator showing in the top right-hand corner, when I have had that option switched off for years now? This is a privacy issue.


I can see one on mine, can't remember if I have it turned off or not.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Oct 2018)

User13710 said:


> Ah, so it's showing me that I am online, in case I don't know?


It's the only sensible explanation.


----------



## DCLane (8 Oct 2018)

I can see @Mugshot's, but not yours @User13710

Oh, and mine's online. I'm here and present ...


----------



## Mugshot (8 Oct 2018)

DCLane said:


> I can see @Mugshot's, but not yours @User13710
> 
> Oh, and mine's online. I'm here and present ...


And I can see yours @DCLane 
I think you're in the clear @User13710


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2018)

So no privacy issues then. Thank goodness. I was seriously worried for a nanosecond.


----------



## snorri (8 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank goodness. I was seriously worried for a nanosecond.


Sometimes I worry for you.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Oct 2018)

snorri said:


> Sometimes I worry for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2018)

snorri said:


> Sometimes I worry for you.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2018)

@User13710 I cannot see yours either!
I know I can see mine if I post, but I have always had mine turned on.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2018)

Your own is visible at all times, to you.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Your own is visible at all times, to you.


Does it disappear when I'm offline? If so,how can I tell?


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Does it disappear when I'm offline? If so,how can I tell?


Same way you tell if the light turns off in your fridge when you close the door.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Does it disappear when I'm offline? If so,how can I tell?


You'd have to check, see if you're still here.


----------



## swansonj (9 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> So no privacy issues then. Thank goodness. I was seriously worried for a nanosecond.


Different people have different levels of concern/recklessness about privacy, but surely one thing we have all learnt is that cyber security and cyberstalking and related issues are real things in modern society. Specific issues have been raised over the years about the stalkish behaviour of certain forum members. So, respectfully, i don’t think that it is very appropriate to denigrate legitimate questions being asked in the section of the forum designated for asking such questions.


----------



## subaqua (9 Oct 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Same way you tell if the light turns off in your fridge when you close the door.



I got in the fridge as a 10 yr old and physically checked. I tried to explain to my parents about schrodinger but they were more concerned with me actually being in the fridge. its not as if the door locked itself shut so was easy to open the door.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Oct 2018)

subaqua said:


> I got in the fridge as a 10 yr old and physically checked. I tried to explain to my parents about schrodinger but they were more concerned with me actually being in the fridge. its not as if the door locked itself shut so was easy to open the door.


When I was a kid, late 60s, early 70s getting into fridges was one of the bogey men like accepting sweets from strangers and going near the spin dryer with the lid open (it'll rip your arm off). I think there were cases of kids getting into dumped fridges and being unable to open the secure fridge locking mechanisms which were made in the 1950s out of surplus aircraft parts.

Anyway, what did you find out on your expedition to the inside of the fridge?


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anyway, what did you find out on your expedition to the inside of the fridge?



The need to put a jumper on ?


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Oct 2018)

In the vein of reckless experiments when I was about 7/8 in the swimming pool I thought I would see what would happen if I put my armbands round my ankles.
It came as no surprise when I flipped upside down with my head under water desperately scrabbling in a panic to get them off.
Anyway I never did it again.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2018)

swansonj said:


> Different people have different levels of concern/recklessness about privacy, but surely one thing we have all learnt is that cyber security and cyberstalking and related issues are real things in modern society. Specific issues have been raised over the years about the stalkish behaviour of certain forum members. So, respectfully, i don’t think that it is very appropriate to denigrate legitimate questions being asked in the section of the forum designated for asking such questions.




Denigrating is a bit harsh, but i won't get into an arguement about it. Lighthearted i accept as this is a question that has been asked since at least 2014. Even the claud said that it can be turned off in one post. 

Being totally serious, you can go into your privacy settings and stop anyone seeing if you are online, stop them seeing where you are on the site, stop seeing certain parts of the forum, stop people from sending you a PM, and stop anyone from seeing your profile page, and put people onto ignore. All this is well known. I cannot see what of anything more that the site owner can do to protect members.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> The need to put a jumper on ?




We tried to stuff one of my brothers into a chest feezer once. I ended up with a black eye after he kicked me accidentally. The moral of the story is, don't pick on an older brother like that. Pick on a yonger one instead.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> accidentally



That's what he told you ...


----------



## Mugshot (9 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Being totally serious, you can go into your privacy settings and stop anyone seeing if you are online, stop them seeing where you are on the site, stop seeing certain parts of the forum, stop people from sending you a PM, and stop anyone from seeing your profile page, and put people onto ignore. All this is well known. I cannot see what of anything more that the site owner can do to protect members.


I suspect that @User13710 is aware of all of that but was thrown by the appearance of the green blob. It's a perfectly valid question and not everybody reads every post.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That's what he told you ...


----------



## subaqua (9 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> When I was a kid, late 60s, early 70s getting into fridges was one of the bogey men like accepting sweets from strangers and going near the spin dryer with the lid open (it'll rip your arm off). I think there were cases of kids getting into dumped fridges and being unable to open the secure fridge locking mechanisms which were made in the 1950s out of surplus aircraft parts.
> 
> Anyway, what did you find out on your expedition to the inside of the fridge?



in no specific order
it was indeed , cold. 
it was dark
my mum wasnt pleased with me emptying the fridge onto the floor of the kitchen 
my dad was useless at trying to hide laughter when I did stupid stuff, and was getting a rollocking from my mum. 
its easier to get in than out 
it hurts when you faceplant onto the floor trying to extricate yourself. 

thats what i remember.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2018)

Mugshot said:


> I suspect that @User13710 is aware of all of that but was thrown by the appearance of the green blob. It's a perfectly valid question and not everybody reads every post.


It's not just appeared though, it's been there for four years now. It used to be in the bottom right hand corner before that, but there were complaints it was in the way so it got moved.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's not just appeared though, it's been there for four years now. It used to be in the bottom right hand corner before that, but there were complaints it was in the way so it got moved.


Would you rather I said that Tiny had noticed the blob or would that spoil your chance to display your encyclopedic knowledge of the CC software and it's history?


----------

